
The Double-Edged Sword of the Web - ponyfoo
https://ponyfoo.com/articles/double-edged-sword-web
======
0x54MUR41
Earlier submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12044928](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12044928)

